# what a start to the season...



## whcasual79 (Aug 16, 2009)

wat a start to the season.... west ham beating the west brom rejects 2-0 .... gooners doing blue scouse 6-1 ha ha .... as much as i hate tottenscum and scouse, i hope the scouse do the north london imbeciles ...

WEST HAM UNITED RULES OK


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 16, 2009)

soccer. Premier league


----------



## cockney red (Aug 16, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> wat a start to the season.... west ham beating the west brom rejects 2-0 .... gooners doing blue scouse 6-1 ha ha .... as much as i hate tottenscum and scouse, i hope the scouse do the north london imbeciles ...
> 
> WEST HAM UNITED RULES OK


Just a sideshow, the real McCoy, hits the dancefloor tonight...:lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 16, 2009)

At least it's better than arial ping pong....which I'm not interested in either.....give me cricket or tennis any day.


----------



## Renagade (Aug 16, 2009)

who is a richmond supporter? what a flogging they copped yesterday. (that's for you grannieannie)


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 16, 2009)

give us real footty any day aussie rules. not this soccer [email protected] thay get one little tap in the shins and go down crying


----------



## cockney red (Aug 16, 2009)

reptile32 said:


> give us real footty any day aussie rules. Not this soccer [email protected] thay get one little tap in the shins and go down crying


hahaha....99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the world has got it all wrong....pmsl


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 16, 2009)

Cmon you spurs !!!!!!


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 17, 2009)

reptile32 said:


> give us real footty any day aussie rules. not this soccer [email protected] thay get one little tap in the shins and go down crying



ha ha aussie rules is not footy son .... it's guys in tight clothes, running with a pineapple shaped object in their hand and grabbing each other's behind .... pretty handbaggish if u ask me...

watch real football... one where the ball is actually kicked, passed and scored with a foot ... and a round ball!!

the one u call "soccer"

IRONS!


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 17, 2009)

cockney red said:


> hahaha....99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the world has got it all wrong....pmsl



if only they knew .... bring back the terrace days...


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 17, 2009)

what are the results from last night.


----------



## NotoriouS (Aug 17, 2009)

United (CHAMPIONS!!!) beat Birmingham 1-0 and Tottenham beat liverpool!!! bahahahaha


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 17, 2009)

i used to play soccor... 

Yep thats the end of that story..


----------



## JasonL (Aug 17, 2009)

.....and I thought this thread was going to be about someones snake dropping the mother load of all clutches.........??? Soccer.... Pfft... a game soft parents put their kids into so they don't get hurt..


----------



## jacorin (Aug 17, 2009)

yeh thats it jas,thats why they are the hightest paid players  they have smarts AND skills...not like those other mt btween the ears muscle bound uuuuhhhh i is a rugby/afl/rfl player but i cant spell vewy well


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> .....and I thought this thread was going to be about someones snake dropping the mother load of all clutches.........??? Soccer.... Pfft... a game soft parents put their kids into so they don't get hurt..


 you obviously haven't played much "soccer"

to all " football lovers / soccer haters"
afl, nrl, whatever

HOW CAN YOU CALL IT FOOTBALL......
WHEN YOU RUN AROUND WITH THE BALL IN YOUR HANDS?


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 17, 2009)

You needn't bother TwentyB... it's simply a jealousy thing. 
Jealous of the world game?

Annoyed that they support a homoerotic sport where men place fingers in other mens anuses (annii?) on the playing field, belt their girlfriends off it...and even decide to glass some women in the face after a tough game of grabbing other men...

Yep, that's what I want my boy exposed too :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## nathanbanks (Aug 17, 2009)

Who cares about the soccer LOL.. Go the WALLABIES...


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 17, 2009)

nathanbanks said:


> Who cares about the soccer LOL.. Go the WALLABIES...


 i present to the jury, exibit A

i rest my case


----------



## JasonL (Aug 17, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> you obviously haven't played much "soccer"
> 
> to all " football lovers / soccer haters"
> afl, nrl, whatever
> ...


----------



## spongebob (Aug 17, 2009)

In the playground in ol' London town it was two tribes

Beatles or Stones?
Spurs or Arsanal?

But I was outside the square..

The Who and the Hammers for me!!!

But then I went to the same school as Alf Garnet


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> TWENTY B said:
> 
> 
> > you obviously haven't played much "soccer"
> ...


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 18, 2009)

spongebob said:


> In the playground in ol' London town it was two tribes
> 
> Beatles or Stones?
> Spurs or Arsanal?
> ...



well u had taste .... 

it was always cockney rejects/cocksparrer and the ammers' for me


----------



## cockney red (Aug 22, 2009)

spongebob said:


> In the playground in ol' London town it was two tribes
> 
> Beatles or Stones?
> Spurs or Arsanal?
> ...


The Who and the red devils....Notting Hill blacksheep....been slaughtered by QPR and Chelski family and friends, since I commited West London treason in 67....lol


----------



## cockney red (Aug 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> You needn't bother TwentyB... it's simply a jealousy thing.
> Jealous of the world game?
> 
> Annoyed that they support a homoerotic sport where men place fingers in other mens anuses (annii?) on the playing field, belt their girlfriends off it...and even decide to glass some women in the face after a tough game of grabbing other men...
> ...


Yeh but Toon, it is a mans game, for true Aussies.....


----------



## chilli (Aug 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> You needn't bother TwentyB... it's simply a jealousy thing.
> Jealous of the world game?
> 
> Annoyed that they support a homoerotic sport where men place fingers in other mens anuses (annii?) on the playing field, belt their girlfriends off it...and even decide to glass some women in the face after a tough game of grabbing other men...
> ...



take the example of sebastion ryall, waiting for his case for raping a child, he'll be back playing for sydney fc next week, i suppose you want your child exposed to him. at least a child rapist wouldn't get a second chance in real football, only soccer.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Aug 22, 2009)

soccer is another form of drama school lol, so soft


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 22, 2009)

chilli said:


> take the example of sebastion ryall, waiting for his case for raping a child, he'll be back playing for sydney fc next week, i suppose you want your child exposed to him. at least a child rapist wouldn't get a second chance in real football, only soccer.



What, like Brett Stewart? You know him? Nah?

At the end of the day, only a tard would describe a game played with the hands as football :lol::lol:
Especially one that's probably never strapped a pair of boots on in her life...


----------



## cockney red (Aug 22, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> soccer is another form of drama school lol, so soft


So speaks someone, who has never played the game....


----------



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

Never understood why people follow the league overseas.. what's the point? Why not follow Uganda's soccer league haha it means just as much to Aussies as the UK league



tooninoz said:


> You needn't bother TwentyB... it's simply a jealousy thing.
> Jealous of the world game?
> 
> Yep, that's what I want my boy exposed too :shock::shock::shock:


Ever heard of soccer riots? Yes, it'd be much better to expose them to rioting soccer hooligans, trashing towns and belting the daylights out of each other for supporting the wrong team.. Much better 

With rugby, it is the stars that do the wrong thing, not the fans.. but in soccer it is the FANS that do the wrong thing.. Bears thinking about.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

Double post..


----------



## cockney red (Aug 22, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Never understood why people follow the league overseas.. what's the point? Why not follow Uganda's soccer league haha it means just as much to Aussies as the UK league
> 
> 
> Ever heard of soccer riots? Yes, it'd be much better to expose them to rioting soccer hooligans, trashing towns and belting the daylights out of each other for supporting the wrong team.. Much better
> ...


Yeh your right about Aussies lack of interest in the premier league, after all their are only 86000 on the fantasy football league....and Fox sports only show it because they cant get rights for chinese tiddlywinks...


----------



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Yeh your right about Aussies lack of interest in the premier league, after all their are only 86000 on the fantasy football league


I didn't say Aussies had a lack of interest.. I said I don't understand why they ARE interested. Why would you follow a different countries intra-country sport? Makes no sense.


----------



## chilli (Aug 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> What, like Brett Stewart? You know him? Nah?
> 
> At the end of the day, only a tard would describe a game played with the hands as football :lol::lol:
> Especially one that's probably never strapped a pair of boots on in her life...



settle down princess, it was you that wanted your kids exposed to soccer fairies because they were so much better behaved. i was only pointing out that they weren't. or are you arguing that child rapists are ok if they play soccer? i don't know where you are coming from.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 23, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I didn't say Aussies had a lack of interest.. I said I don't understand why they ARE interested. Why would you follow a different countries intra-country sport? Makes no sense.



if u grew up watching it u would understand .... and it's not soccer, it's football!! only game that actually kicks a ball with their foot...


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 23, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Never understood why people follow the league overseas.. what's the point? Why not follow Uganda's soccer league haha it means just as much to Aussies as the UK league
> 
> 
> Ever heard of soccer riots? Yes, it'd be much better to expose them to rioting soccer hooligans, trashing towns and belting the daylights out of each other for supporting the wrong team.. Much better
> ...



it's not belting someone for supporting the wrong team...ur way off the real thing there... it's bout taking control of ur gaff and not letting other fans(by fans i dont means families, i mean firms) walk all over ur manor ... one simple word for that .... LOYALTY!!!

rugby fans just wouldn't understand ...

plus this thread was started for FOOTBALL FANS, why are the rugby, nrl, afl fans coming in here to diss our choice of sport??

bit insecure bout ur game maybe??

irons!!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2009)

Dude, I honestly don't even understand what language you speak... All I'm saying is 2 things

1. I don't understand why some Australians follow a completely different countries soccer league. Fair enough if you were born and raised in England, but I don't get why if you weren't

2. There's a lot more fan violence in soccer/football than there is in rugby. Fact.


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 23, 2009)

chilli said:


> settle down princess, it was you that wanted your kids exposed to soccer fairies because they were so much better behaved. i was only pointing out that they weren't. or are you arguing that child rapists are ok if they play soccer? i don't know where you are coming from.



No, well you wouldn't would yer! I still don't remember making the initial association between paedophiles and sport anyway? That was you.

But hey, thats the way you are I guess....

Just keep on posting in a thread devoted to football, screaming in the wind, hoping your kid will fulfil your need for personal glory.... and might end up playing Lebanon or Bangladesh in the Rugby League world cup!! The final that is.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 23, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Dude, I honestly don't even understand what language you speak... All I'm saying is 2 things
> 
> 1. I don't understand why some Australians follow a completely different countries soccer league. Fair enough if you were born and raised in England, but I don't get why if you weren't
> 
> 2. There's a lot more fan violence in soccer/football than there is in rugby. Fact.



like i said if u didn't grow up watching it ... u wouldn't know what it's about .... so don't stress yourself out trying to understand something u will never understand...


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed the soccer fan's passion borders on aggression, even extremism? ...hmmm case in point right there.

Soccer fans are just aggressive people I suppose haha


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 23, 2009)

Yids Yids Yids, Spurs to continue the roll over the Hammers tonight 10.46pm live on FOX,

Year of the Spur !!!!

Great games last night, ****nal are in hot hot form and despite loosing wolves were impressive throwing everything at city. Money cannot buy everything. 

Gird


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 23, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Dude, I honestly don't even understand what language you speak...



Dude? 



> I don't understand why some Australians follow a completely different countries soccer league. Fair enough if you were born and raised in England, but I don't get why if you weren't


Many of us were born and raised overseas, many others have parents born overseas. 
You might have been better off taking a little time between school and uni, and travelling, getting away from Mum and Dad, y'know, getting out of Brisbane perhaps?

By your rationale, listening to music from overseas artists doesn't sit right with you :|


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 24, 2009)

Spurs, yes what finishing from Lennon, best start in 50 years for Spurs. 

Year of the Spur !!!!

Gird


----------



## PhilK (Aug 24, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Dude?


These soccer fans, getting so petty over a little discussion :lol:




> Many of us were born and raised overseas, many others have parents born overseas.


I understand if you were born and raised in England, following the English league would make perfect sense.. I'm saying I don't understand those people who _weren't_ born or raised overseas. My parents immigrated to Australia from Poland in 1984, but I was born here. I do not follow the Polish soccer league.. I have plenty of mates with parents born in different countries, but they have no interest in their parents' countries sports, because they are Australian born and raised.



> You might have been better off taking a little time between school and uni, and travelling, getting away from Mum and Dad, y'know, getting out of Brisbane perhaps?


Not entirely sure what you mean by that or how it would help at all, because it doesn't relate to this disccussion in the slightest.. but if you must know I have spent plenty of time out of Brisbane in my life, most of which was also out of Australia. Do I follow the leagues of the countries I have been in? No. If you visited Nigeria, would you then follow the Nigerian soccer leagues? Probably not.



> By your rationale, listening to music from overseas artists doesn't sit right with you :|


No, that is a completely different thing. I can appreciate other artists for the work they do, just as I can appreciate other soccer teams at being very good at soccer.. I just don't understand why people born and raised in Australia follow English league soccer. I know plenty of people that have only distant, distant English family connections and have never visited the country who go crazy for English soccer.. I am saying that this is baffling to me.

Have a great day


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 24, 2009)

It must be our deckchair two-tone strip, hideous as it is, but our form down in the fizzy pop league suggests we might be back up next season.
Both passes from Gutierrez were mint, and the strike from R Taylor is a cracker;

[video=youtube;VnGrNMOcDm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnGrNMOcDm4[/video]

Now we just need to be rid of the Fat Controller (who will make an announcement tonight) and we might be able to bring back the glory! 
Hail Hail, Toon Toon


----------



## Window (Aug 24, 2009)

Its simple if you like men you play soccer.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

jacorin said:


> yeh thats it jas,thats why they are the hightest paid players  they have smarts AND skills...not like those other mt btween the ears muscle bound uuuuhhhh i is a rugby/afl/rfl player but i cant spell vewy well


 
they are only highly paid because they have good managers.

There is nothing between Beckhams ears.

No doubting the skill of some players but please give me some action once in a while. Perhaps a change to the Basketball, 'back half' rule where they cant' take the ball back into their own half might make things more interesting.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mufc*

Glory Glory Man United..................that's all I have to say.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

PhilK said:


> 2. There's a lot more fan violence in soccer/football than there is in rugby. Fact.


 
This goes back to my point earlier. If fans had something to actually get excited about they could put their energy into barracking for their team rather than picking fights with opposition spectators.

You only have to notice that fans are physically separated at matches because they can't help themselves.

Perhaps they should take a leaf out of a recent decision by 2 school rugby teams to ban alcohol (including drunk before you arrive spectators) at matches this might remove the violence problem.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 24, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> Perhaps they should take a leaf out of a recent decision by 2 school rugby teams to ban alcohol (including drunk before you arrive spectators) at matches this might remove the violence problem.


That could be my highschool you're talking about! Which schools did you mean?


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 24, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> This goes back to my point earlier. If fans had something to actually get excited about they could put their energy into barracking for their team rather than picking fights with opposition spectators.
> 
> You only have to notice that fans are physically separated at matches because they can't help themselves.
> 
> Perhaps they should take a leaf out of a recent decision by 2 school rugby teams to ban alcohol (including drunk before you arrive spectators) at matches this might remove the violence problem.



 You've obviously not heard of the Bulldogs or the Dragons?

As for your point earlier? Thats the problem with you rugby/league/basketball supporters. You need lots of fluff, lots of points and cheer-leaders. Lots of stadium announcers telling you what to do, backed up with rubbish music etc etc

The great thing with football is that you mightn't see a goal, you might lose or graft a draw, you might bang in a couple...
If you think that simply scoring lots of points constitutes a good sport?
Take up netball.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 24, 2009)

Window said:


> Its simple if you like men you play soccer.



the only ones that like men are the ones in rugby .... i mean running around in short shorts, with a pineapple shaped object in their hand and grabbing each other bums... pretty handbaggish init??

plus like i said before i started this thread for real football fans, not rugby or afl, so if ur not into it, don't bother writing on this thread... 

im sure there's rugby threads out there for ya to comment on ... like which player stuck his finger up which players bum ... that's rugby for ya!!


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 24, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Has anybody else noticed the soccer fan's passion borders on aggression, even extremism? ...hmmm case in point right there.
> 
> Soccer fans are just aggressive people I suppose haha




yes we are and proud of it ... very!!


----------



## cockney red (Aug 24, 2009)

JR.....your simplistic views on football, are much appreciated, If only for the fact that they highlight the commonly held, ignorant opinions, of most Aussies, of the" WORLD GAME"

If only football were more entertaining, then 90% of sports fans around the Globe, would not have to pay for a ticket to something they are not interested in, when they could get their violence jollies, on the street for nothing! 

I cant be bothered explaining the nuances of "tribalism" to the uninformed, but without it we would not have had those fantastic wars, we've all loved and appreciated over the Millenia 

You obviously know David Beckham, to be able to pass opinion on his intellect, probably as I am SURMISING yours..

In short, why dont you stay out of a thread, you obviously have no interest in, other than to manure stir....


----------



## cockney red (Aug 24, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> This goes back to my point earlier. If fans had something to actually get excited about they could put their energy into barracking for their team rather than picking fights with opposition spectators.
> 
> You only have to notice that fans are physically separated at matches because they can't help themselves.
> 
> Perhaps they should take a leaf out of a recent decision by 2 school rugby teams to ban alcohol (including drunk before you arrive spectators) at matches this might remove the violence problem.





tooninoz said:


> You've obviously not heard of the Bulldogs or the Dragons?
> 
> As for your point earlier? Thats the problem with you rugby/league/basketball supporters. You need lots of fluff, lots of points and cheer-leaders. Lots of stadium announcers telling you what to do, backed up with rubbish music etc etc
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chilli (Aug 24, 2009)

Window said:


> Its simple if you like men you play soccer.



that's why it's the greek national sport


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 24, 2009)

Surely not...... chilli swapped comparing football and paedophilia with football and homosexuality? 
You're a unit!

Just outta curiosity, how come there's no rugby league thread here?


----------



## cockney red (Aug 24, 2009)

If I'd known the depravity that the game is so obviously linked with, I think I would definitely have patronised the much more acceptable, finger up the ringpiece alternative...


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 24, 2009)

cockney red said:


> If I'd known the depravity that the game is so obviously linked with, I think I would definitely have patronised the much more acceptable, finger up the ringpiece alternative...



Me too mate. I wish I'd been born into a family that supported RL, into a country that did too. No wonder Leeds are forked....

My daughter would have been glassed, my boy tampered with by a Brother from Marist Brothers (or similar) and I would have been belted from behind by some poncey git that wasn't in control of her beverage.

How could ya not be a part of that?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 24, 2009)

tooninoz: None of those things have ever happened to me, as a supporter of rugby. In fact, I'd say a lot of those things have never happened to any rugby supporters..

Let's go and ask the English league fans (in England) about their sports related violence stories though, and see what they have to tell hahaha


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 24, 2009)

Or just look at the true reason you're annoyed and upset?

Premier Rugby Results and Tables | Queensland Rugby Union

Momma, where are you


----------



## PhilK (Aug 24, 2009)

...what?


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 25, 2009)

like i said before if ur not into the world game, in layman's terms football ... don't bother coming onto this thread... i started this thread for the many football followers ... don't like it, don't read it ...

i still say bring back the days of the terraces .... running down the backstreets ... aving a ruck in the pub .... proper!!

WHUFC


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tools*

There are tools in every sproting code so bagging the world game has actually made you guys look dumb.

I coach junior football in Victoria and have seen more than my fare share of crowds behaving badly.

I have also been to several rugby games in QLD (junior and senior and the violence I have witnessed is on a par of Soccer / AFL / Rugby etc.


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 26, 2009)

Amen Shamous.
As a football supporter, I hear the same old stuff so so often... you can't help but feel sorry for them?
As for violence...well, there's violence in nearly every aspect of life and to simply target that as a point for hating football? That makes no sense! It's the game, not the supporters that matters.
Case in point?
West Ham v Millwall overnight

One of the biggest rivalries in English football, and it's played in London, under the cover of darkness!? What were the coppers thinking?? :shock:
Millwalls fans have a rep as being scum (and Ive witnessed this personally on two occasions) whilst Hammers aren't saints either...but...the whole focus will be on the violence.
Same with Newcastle v Huddersfield tonight. After the on-field brawl last month, the media are beating it up and putting pressure on...
Bottom line is, if you don't like football, don't watch it!


----------



## cockney red (Aug 26, 2009)

West Ham and Millwall.....ahh memories.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 26, 2009)

been getting calls of mates all day from london telling me stories bout how they got millwall scum on the run ... wat a result on and off the pitch ... aving 2 west ham thru and thru lads score makes it so much more sweeter.....football violence... u can't just fall in love with it, u gotta be born loving it .... alot of people might disagree, but everyone's entitled to their opinion....

micky smith would've been proud!!

junior stanislas, junior stanislas...

toon, how u reckon geordies will go with huddersfield??


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## tooninoz (Aug 26, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> toon, how u reckon geordies will go with huddersfield??



Dire.... the young fellas will get a run, and I hope for a 1-0 win but.... I couldnt care less if we lose. The Championship is a long season and I'd rather our lot get back up than pointless cups.
I don't like it down here. The scum spent so long here, they left marks on the side of the bowl... It still smells all mackemy :lol:
This is a good summation from nufc.com



> With less than a week before the end of the transfer window, the current Newcastle United squad has now been depleted to dangerous levels as rumours of further departures circulate. ​ Although our squad numbers go up to 49 (Sam Adjei), it may surprise you to learn that *only 17* of our current squad have ever started a competitive first team game for the club.​ ​ That includes loanee Danny Simpson (2), Tim Krul (1) and Xisco (4), leaving just *14* players who have started ten or more games for us.​ ​ How many of those could you call defenders? Well we reckon *four* - Enrique, Simpson, Coloccini and Steven Taylor, the last two being rumoured to be on their way.​ ​ There are no other defenders at the club who have played first team football, with makeshift right-back Ryan Taylor playing most of his football in midfield.​ ​ Highest scorers in the current squad? Well, top of the list is easy enough - *Shola Ameobi* with *54* from his *255* games. So who's next on the list...?​ ​ That's right, chief marksman and Forest Gump impersonator, *Steven Taylor* with *nine* first team goals. Hot on his heels is net-buster *Nicky Butt* with *five* Toon goals and we're then down to *Andy Carroll* with *three*.​ ​ Our current injury situation is incredibly healthy, thankfully, with only Andy Carroll and Steven Taylor nursing minor injuries. However, a busy September is likely to take its toll and without some immediate strengthening we'd be forced into fielding inexperienced teenagers.​ ​ A conservative estimate would say we're ten players short of a competitive Championship squad and anyone harbouring thoughts of a Premier League return are taking the glass half-full analogy to extremes.​ ​ Perhaps, like us, you're looking at the ten points gained so far as contributing towards our relegation fight. This is set to be one almighty long slog in the second tier....​



That's about where it's at


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 27, 2009)

came back from 3-1 down to win 4-3 , looks like the toon army should be back in top tier next season  

west ham blackburn this weekend ... come on you irons, ave it!!


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 30, 2009)

0-0 at ewood park ... could've done better but i'll take it ... away point is better than nufin ...

wigan up next ... let's do the muppets...


----------

